
Elon Musk spending big to stop A.I apocalypse - perseusprime11
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/03/elon-musk-billion-dollar-crusade-to-stop-ai-space-x
======
perseusprime11
I love Elon Musk but I never understand why he is peddling this conspiracy. I
don't see any proof at this time that A.I can become sentient.

~~~
tim333
If natural intelligence can be sentient why can't artificial intelligence? I
can't see any laws of physics explaining why a bunch of cells should be able
to do it but man made stuff not.

